# Cheynne Frontier Days - Denver to Cheyenne with UP844 - sold out IN ON



## rms492rm (May 11, 2009)

Hello, I can't believe that the tickets were sold out in a matter of HOURS, how is this possible:

http://www.denverposttrain.com/

Anyway to get even a chance to get on the waitlist??


----------



## Alice (May 12, 2009)

rms492rm said:


> Hello, I can't believe that the tickets were sold out in a matter of HOURS, how is this possible:
> http://www.denverposttrain.com/
> 
> Anyway to get even a chance to get on the waitlist??


There are only a few seats available because people who rode the prior year are able to reserve first. The first year I went, I opened the reservation page before midnight Denver time and kept refreshing until reservations were opened, then reserved. I also traveled solo and said I'd travel any class. There used to be a waitlist on the website but I haven't looked for it.

The Denver Post also runs a contest for their subscribers with the prize being tickets. I don't know the nature of the contest or whether it is finished, but you might look for that.

There are other rides available that week. The Cheyenne museum (at the depot) will be taking reservations for repositioning UP844. I believe you need to figure out yourself how to get back to your car but it is not difficult. Also, there will be short excursions from Cheyenne while UP844 is on display during Cheyenne Frontier Days.

For more luxurious travel, look at the consist and you will see some private cars. Go to the websites for those cars and you may find some tickets available.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 15, 2009)

Alice, of the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009, didn't mention it in her above post - no confirmation at the time - but now it can be told: we have Frontier Days Train tickets ($250 each). They're for "Premier" seating (Coach). YAY!! Confirmation was slow, and only came 5-15-09.


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2009)

I don't have a spare $5000. But the real ride this year has got to be Portland's Daylight, SP #4449, from Portland to the train festival in Owosso, Michigan, and accepting paying passengers part-way.

Festival info

Overnight excursion

Box at left has hourly and day trips, some with other engines that will be at the festival.


----------

